# Impossible de me connecté à un réseau Wifi d'hôtel



## gibey (28 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Un ami qui a un mac book pro sous 10.6 qui est à l'hôtel n'arrive pas à se connecter... 
Safari ne parvient pas car safari ne peut pas se connecter au serveur 92.168.xx.x
Pourriez vous me donner une procédure à suivre pour dépasser ce problème. Il a des codes, mais le réseau est marqué ouvert (pas de code à rentrer) et aucune page n'apparait... :rose:

d'avance merci pour lui


----------



## twinworld (28 Octobre 2009)

est-ce que votre ami est allé voir à la réception de l'hôtel ?


----------



## gibey (29 Octobre 2009)

Oui on lui a dit que tout fonctionne car le matin un technicien est passé. Or il y a un ordi disponible dans le hall de l'hôtel, et comme par hasard il est éteint. Je me demande si le problème n'ai pas tout simplement la connexion de l'hôtel...


----------



## twinworld (29 Octobre 2009)

ben c'est surtout que si tout fonctionne, les gens à la réception lui montrent comment ils font avec un autre ordi portable ou avec l'ordi éteint.


----------



## gibey (29 Octobre 2009)

Trop tard il a quitté l'hotel... Mais je ne pense pas qu'il y retournera, car il suspect fortement que leur connexion ne marchait pas. Il captait à fond le réseau de l'hôtel, qui apparaissait dans airport comme un réseau ouvert (sans clé), mais quand safari s'ouvrait, rien à part se message d'erreur en lien avec le serveur. Donc je suspecte moi aussi un problème entre la box et le commuteur télécom...

Merci pour vous conseils.
Bonne soirée


----------

